# how far away should the light be? 1000w MH 2 week old seedlings



## Budking (Apr 19, 2008)

they are 9 days old from sprouting
and in a very small space for 1000w
how far away should the light be from them?


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Apr 19, 2008)

I would prob have that baby a good 2-3 feet from the seedlings.


----------



## Aym777 (Apr 19, 2008)

Yes...I would say at least 24 inches that is with good ventilation


----------



## thc is good for me (Apr 26, 2008)

I dont think seedlings like 1000watt hid's i killed one of my babies by putting it under my 400watt hid


----------



## Hick (Apr 26, 2008)

Seedlings will 'love' a 1k..."IF" it is sufficiently ventalated and administered from a proper distance.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 26, 2008)

I killed lots early on with my 1k....it was to close...I feel you are going to find more issues with the heat then the anything..you say its a small area..what the size?..what kind of ventilation do you have?....what are your temps with the light on?  Good luck my friend


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 26, 2008)

when seedlings first sprout they dont need intense light 24-36 in away will be fine. even more will do till they get out of the sprouting stage and start  to take off


----------



## fugly (Apr 26, 2008)

seedlings loved my T-5


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 26, 2008)

fugly said:
			
		

> seedlings loved my T-5


thats becuase t5s throw off almoast no heat so you can keep it closer. also the lumens arent as half as strong as 1000w hid. all you need for veging is fluros even regular shop lights are good for veg. but when in flower the 1000w will be the light you want to use flowering plants need alot more light then veging plants


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 29, 2008)

I really like T5s for vegging, especially in the summer when heat can be more of a problem.  The usable lumens in a 1000W really taper off when you are 24-36" away from the plant, but it still uses 1000W of electricity and creates heat you need to deal with.

If you are going to pull a plant several feet away from your light, I would recommend using a T5, keeping them close to the light and enjoying a nice lobster dinners with the money you save by not wasting all that electricity.

Save that 1000W HPS for flowering.  I also believe that I am getting more females because the temps can be kept lower.


----------



## headband (Apr 29, 2008)

yup, its summer, and I use my t5. Its to hot to use my 400hps right now. Once they veg to 2 feet, outdoors they goooo


----------

